# Bottle and Cages



## Kevin(SunBurn) (Jun 4, 2010)

I hope I'm posting this in the right area. 
If this has been talked about can someone link me over to the area? Thanks.

So, I'm looking for a cheap but reliable Carbon Bottle Cages and some light weight bottles that will keep my water cold longer. I live in Sacramento and often Ill ride for about 20 mins and my water will be warm already.

Any suggestions are helpful, Thanks.


----------



## mymilkexpired (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool water means Insulation and ICE...

Water bottle ice cube tray: http://www.amazon.com/Casabella-Silicone-Water-Bottle-Cube/dp/B003MQ29FI

Cant really help you to much on the cheap carbon cages. I use bontrager racelite cages http://bontrager.com/products/accessories/water_bottles_and_cages


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

For carbon cages, look no further than Ebay.

Prices have dropped to almost $10/cage shipped.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

mymilkexpired said:


> Cant really help you to much on the cheap carbon cages. I use bontrager racelite cages http://bontrager.com/products/accessories/water_bottles_and_cages


I've been looking at these in white for my caad9. How long have you had them? Any complaints?


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

i've had the carbon ebay cages for a year and both of them have worked great. better than my stupid specialized ribcage that doesn't let go of bottles.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

+1 for cheap carbon ebay cages. Disposable at the current prices. $80 bucks for a pair of brand name carbon cages... I think not.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

Bontrager Race Lite cages. Super affordable and VERY light for not being carbon..


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

+1 on the Bontrager Race Lite cages. They only weigh 38 grams and cost $15. They hold my full 24 ounce Polar Bottles with no problems. Yeah you can get lighter cages but the cost go up. You can get a 14grm cage for about $45, see: http://www.procyclingworld.com/servlet/the-179/TOKEN-ULTRA-Lite-Carbon/Detail And then not be sure how long they'll last or if they will hold 24oz of liquid in a bottle.

I'm just not much of a weight weenie to care about 48grms of weight that may save me 100th of a second climbing a 7% grade for 5 miles. I'll take the $60 I have left over buying the heavier cages and buy tires.


----------



## Kevin(SunBurn) (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'm going to go pick up some of the Race Lite Cages today.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

Kevin(SunBurn) said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm going to go pick up some of the Race Lite Cages today.


keep in mind ebay carbon cages are 18g, and about $12/ea. you can also get 2 packs. and there are endless styles to choose from. No, mine haven't cracked yet in over a year of usage


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

skyliner1004 said:


> keep in mind ebay carbon cages are 18g, and about $12/ea. you can also get 2 packs. and there are endless styles to choose from. No, mine haven't cracked yet in over a year of usage



Link please!!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> keep in mind ebay carbon cages are 18g, and about $12/ea. you can also get 2 packs. and there are endless styles to choose from. No, mine haven't cracked yet in over a year of usage


Did you weigh yours? What size water bottles do you carry? I ask that because a friend of mine scored two of those 18grm cages for $12 too. Then he rudely discovered a problem, one his 24 ounce water bottles went sailing out of one of his cages after hitting a bump the first time. Another person scored some 25 grm cf cages and he discovered they weighed 42; my other friend never bothered to weigh the cages since he just threw them away after bottles became airborne on every ride. I know my 24oz bottles are heavier then normal because I use Polar bottles so I'm not going to use flimsy holders.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Mine were just around 25 grams give or take a gram or two. For the money I just like the looks better and it's a really cheap way of saving 50 grams if you are into that type of thing. I've had them for almost a year and a half, lost a bottle only once (full bottle on a really really bumpy road - tree roots lifting the pavement type of deal).

There's a number a unbranded models, but this is the one I have:
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-cages-Pair-Fu...ltDomain_0&hash=item20b3fab69c#ht_1404wt_1139


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

I have the same ones as above. I didn't weigh them, but have not lost a bottle yet.

If you want to shave some more grams, you can switch to nylon cage bolts instead of steel.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

froze said:


> Did you weigh yours? What size water bottles do you carry? I ask that because a friend of mine scored two of those 18grm cages for $12 too. Then he rudely discovered a problem, one his 24 ounce water bottles went sailing out of one of his cages after hitting a bump the first time. Another person scored some 25 grm cf cages and he discovered they weighed 42; my other friend never bothered to weigh the cages since he just threw them away after bottles became airborne on every ride. I know my 24oz bottles are heavier then normal because I use Polar bottles so I'm not going to use flimsy holders.


yes i did weigh mine, they were 18g each:









And my cousin (who is using them on his tarmac) has just completed his 2nd century with them using polar insulated bottles and they haven't fallen out or cracked yet.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Interesting info. The ones you have don't look like the ones my friends had and both of theirs were different.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

froze said:


> Interesting info. The ones you have don't look like the ones my friends had and both of theirs were different.


probably different. there are many many choices of designs on ebay.

Mine is a sideloader, which makes pulling bottles out easier when on the seattube.


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

rydbyk said:


> Link please!!


I'm using carbon cages from ebay seller "bikebicycle99" (who also appears to sell under the name "carbonbicycle"). No issues whatsoever with the cages, never lost a bottle in 2 years. That reminds me that I need to order another pair.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

on my main ride i use 2x Look CF cages and have recently switched to Camelback Podium Chill bottles. super easy to put bottles in and get out of. no grove on the bottle so the grip you may need to work on. Used to use Polar Insulated bottles but those are hard to get the water out of.

on other rides i've used the carbon ebay cages and they are just as easy to get the polar and any other water bottles out of.

spec cages still f'ing suck.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't know what all the fuss is about getting water out of a Polar bottle is all about. I've been using these bottles for about 20 years and never had any trouble getting the water out!!! Not any more difficult then a regular bottle; if you can't get water out of a Polar bottle then your probably would have trouble getting water out of regular bottle.


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

froze said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about getting water out of a Polar bottle is all about. I've been using these bottles for about 20 years and never had any trouble getting the water out!!! Not any more difficult then a regular bottle; if you can't get water out of a Polar bottle then your probably would have trouble getting water out of regular bottle.


stick with it then...

there is a fuss about it, which is why you'll rarely see any racers use them because sucking the water out of that thick tight bottle causes you to gasp for air that you're desperately needing when out of breath.

i used them for 6 months because i got them for $5/ea; just ugpraded to podium bottles and water is much easier to squirt out of this bottle.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

skyliner1004 said:


> stick with it then...
> 
> there is a fuss about it, which is why you'll rarely see any racers use them because sucking the water out of that thick tight bottle causes you to gasp for air that you're desperately needing when out of breath.
> 
> i used them for 6 months because i got them for $5/ea; just ugpraded to podium bottles and water is much easier to squirt out of this bottle.


You don't see racers using NOT BECAUSE they can't get water out of them, but because there is no need to have an insulated bottle in a short supported race...geez where did you come up with that line of crap? And on long races like the RAAM, guess what bottles they use for those? POLAR BOTTLES!! And they are also used in a lot USAT races. They sponsor all kinds of other races too like Durango 100, Cronoescalada (in Mexico), Race to Erase MS and a slew of other cycling and running events.


----------



## been200mph (May 28, 2004)

Arundel Dave-O cages on the road; Andrew's King ti for the mtb. Win-win. Polar bottles found on both bikes too.


----------

